# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Какие бывают кондиционеры

## Sanych

*В такую жару все задумались о кондиционерах. Но что же такое - комнатный кондиционер???*

Итак:

*Моноблок*Оконный кондиционерМобильный кондиционер
*Сплит-система*НастеннаяКанальнаяКассетнаяНапольно-потолочнаяКолонная
*Мультисплит-система*

*Мультизональная система*

*Центральные системы кондиционирования*
Руф-топЧиллер и фанкойлыЦентральный кондиционер
*Прецизионный кондиционер*

----------


## Sanych

*МОНОБЛОК*
*Оконный кондиционер*
Устанавливается в оконный проёмНевысокая ценаНебольшая мощностьВысокий уровень шума




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Оконный кондиционер - это моноблок, врезаемый в оконный проём или в тонкую стену. Большой его недостаток - повышенный шум, т. к. компрессор кондиционера находится внутри помещения. Оконный кондиционер жестко привязан к оконному проёму, поэтому, имея сравнительно небольшую мощность (1,5-6 кВт), он не всегда сможет эффективно охлаждать комнату сложной формы. Если жалюзи или плотные шторы закрывают кондиционер, он будет охлаждать не комнату, а пространство между окном и тем, чем оно завешено. Установленный в оконный проём кондиционер уменьшает площадь остекления, а значит, и освещённость комнаты.

Главные же достоинства оконного кондиционера - это простота установки и низкая цена.

*Мобильный кондиционер*
Устанавливается на полуЛёгкость перемещенияНебольшая мощностьВысокий уровень шумаВысокая цена




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Мобильные кондиционеры устанавливаются на полу и имеют небольшие колесики, что  позволяет легко перемещать их из комнаты в комнату. Для установки мобильного  кондиционера достаточно вывести гибкий воздуховод длиной 0,5-1,5 метра на улицу  через форточку или отверстие в стене. Через этот воздуховод удаляется горячий воздух.  Недостатками мобильных кондиционеров являются повышенный шум от компрессора,  ограниченная мощность (обычно не более 3-4 кВт) и высокая цена, сравнимая со  стоимостью сплит-системы. При мощности мобильного кондиционера около 3 кВт и  выше к основному блоку добавляется небольшой наружный блок с вентилятором.  Наружный блок вывешивается за окном и подсоединяется к мобильному кондиционеру с  помощью быстроразъёмных соединений (защёлок). Установка таких кондиционеров  несколько сложнее.

Мобильные моноблоки подойдут тем, кто постоянно меняет место жительства. Это также хороший вариант для дачи или загородного дома. С окончанием дачного сезона его легко можно увезти с собой в город прямо в багажнике автомобиля.

----------


## Sanych

*СПЛИТ-СИСТЕМА*

Состоит из двух блоков – внутреннего и наружногоБольшое разнообразие внутренних блоков по способам установки, уровню мощности, дизайнуНизкий уровень шума внутреннего блокаТребует профессиональной установки
Сплит-система состоит из двух блоков, один из которых устанавливается в помещении, а другой, наиболее шумный, вынесен наружу. Сплит-системы делятся по типу внутреннего устройства на настенные, кассетные, канальные, колонные, напольные и потолочные. Нередко один и тот же внутренний блок может устанавливаться как в напольном, так и в потолочном положении. Внешние блоки всех сплит-ситем выглядят одинаково.

*Настенная сплит-система*
Современный разнообразный дизайнНевысокая ценаНебольшая мощность




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Для квартир наиболее часто приобретаются сплит-системы настенного типа . Они удобны, компактны, хорошо вписываются практически в любой интерьер. Их мощности (2-7 кВт) как раз хватает для кондиционирования комнаты среднего размера, в отличие от других систем, более мощных, предназначенных для кондиционирования помещений большей площади. И стоят настенные кондиционеры дешевле других сплит-систем.

*Канальная сплит-система*
Устанавливается за подвесным потолкомМожет охлаждать сразу несколько помещений с помощью системы воздуховодовЕсть возможность подачи свежего воздуха с улицы




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Сплит-система канального типа может охлаждать сразу несколько помещений. Обычно мощность этих кондиционеров составляет 12-25 кВт, что достаточно для охлаждения небольшого офиса или 4-5-комнатной квартиры. Канальные кондиционеры устанавливаются за подвесным или подшивным потолком, который полностью скрывает внутренний блок. Распределение охлажденного воздуха осуществляется по системе воздуховодов, которые также размещаются в межпотолочном пространстве. 

Кроме того, существует возможность производить подмес свежего воздуха, для этого нужно провести дополнительный воздуховод с выходом на улицу. В условиях квартиры внутренний блок канального кондиционера можно спрятать там, где большая высота потолка не очень нужна: в кладовке, в коридоре или туалете. Даже если эти помещения потеряют от 25 до 40 сантиметров, ничего страшного не произойдет, зато в охлаждаемых комнатах можно обойтись фальшпотолком в 10 сантиметров - ровно столько, чтобы прошёл воздуховод. А если вывести воздушные решетки над дверями, ведущими из комнат в коридор, то фальшпотолок в жилых помещениях можно и не делать. Минус такого решения в том, что канальный кондиционер не позволяет задавать индивидуальные температурные условия в каждом из охлаждаемых помещений. Желаемую температуру можно точно установить только в одном из них - там, где находится пульт управления с термодатчиком.

*Кассетная сплит-система*
Устанавливается за подвесным потолкомЗакрывается декоративной решёткой, имеющей размер стандартной потолочной плиткиРавномерно распределяет воздух в четырёх направлениях




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Кассетные кондиционеры имеют примерно тот же диапазон мощностей, что и канальные, и для их установки также необходим подвесной потолок. Однако, в отличие от канального кондиционера, кассетный распределяет охлажденный воздух через нижнюю часть блока. Нижняя часть такого кондиционера имеет размер стандартной потолочной плитки — 600х600 мм, а при большой мощности — вдвое больше — 1200х600 мм и закрывается декоративной решеткой с распределительными жалюзи. Большое достоинство кассетного кондиционера — незаметность, поскольку видна только декоративная решетка. Благодаря наличию воздухораспределительных заслонок, воздушные потоки движутся в двух, трёх, или сразу четырёх направлениях, а также обеспечивается плавная и быстрая конвекция (перемешивание воздуха). Поэтому кассетные блоки идеальны для помещений, где часто собирается много людей.

*Напольно-потолочная сплит-система*
Устанавливается внизу стены или на потолкеРавномерно распределяет воздух без попадания прямого потока холодного воздуха на людей




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Большинство сплит-систем напольно-потолочного типа имеют мощность 7,5-15 кВт. Используются они обычно в крупных помещениях, где нет возможности использовать системы настенного типа и отсутствует подвесной потолок, например, в магазинах с большой площадью остекления. Некоторыми компаниями выпускаются и напольно-потолочные блоки малой мощности (от 2 до 3,5 кВт), они удачно впишутся в интерьер маленькой комнаты. Эти кондиционеры отличаются небольшой глубиной — 18-25 сантиметров. Устанавливаются они внизу стены или на потолке. Встречаются модели, установить которые можно только на потолке, есть и те, единственное местоположение которых — пол. Но чаще всего один и тот же внутренний блок может устанавливаться как в напольном, так и в потолочном положении. При этом поток воздуха в первом случае направляется вверх, во втором — горизонтально вдоль потолка. Такая конструкция позволяет равномернее распределять охлажденный воздух по помещению и избегать попадания прямого потока на людей. Существуют модели потолочных кондиционеров, распределяющие охлажденный воздух сразу по четырем направлениям, причем сила потока регулируется отдельно по каждому из направлений. Такой кондиционер может успешно применяться для охлаждения помещений сложной формы, не имеющих подвесного потолка.

*Колонная сплит-система*
Устанавливается на полуТребует большой площади размещенияСоздаёт сильный поток охлаждённого воздуха




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Сплит-системы колонного типа используют в помещениях большого объёма, в которых нельзя размещать блоки на стенах или потолке, например, в театрах, музеях, холлах гостиниц, исторических зданиях. Мощность этих кондиционеров 7-18 кВт. Они имеют большой вес, по габаритам напоминают холодильник. Устанавливаются они на полу и требуют сравнительно большой площади для своего размещения, поскольку создают сильный поток охлажденного воздуха, который не позволяет находиться в непосредственной близости от кондиционера.

----------


## Sanych

*МУЛЬТИСПЛИТ-СИСТЕМА*

Подключение нескольких внутренних блоков различных типов к одному наружному
Так называется система, в которой к одному наружному блоку подключено несколько внутренних. Обычно такие кондиционеры имеют от двух до пяти внутренних блоков настенного типа мощностью 2-5 кВт , однако, встречаются мультисистемы с внутренними блоками канального, кассетного, напольного, потолочного типа или сочетающие блоки различных типов. Стоимость мультисплит-системы редко бывает ниже аналогичной по мощности и количеству внутренних блоков комбинации моносплит-систем. Ведь мощности её наружного блока должно хватить на все внутренние, а трудоёмкость и стоимость её монтажа гораздо выше из-за более длинных коммуникаций. Основное достоинство мультисплит-систем по сравнению с обычными "сплитами" - уменьшение количества внешних блоков, что позволяет сохранить архитектурный облик зданий и меньше привлекает внимание воров-"домушников".

----------


## Sanych

*МУЛЬТИЗОНАЛЬНАЯ СИСТЕМА*Возможность обслуживания большого количества помещенийПоддержание нужной температуры в каждом обслуживаемом помещенииВысокий уровень энергосбереженияБольшой срок службыВысокая цена
Мультизональные системы - это усовершенствованная разновидность сплит-систем. Одна такая система может обслуживать от 4 до 32 помещений, для каждого из которых можно выбрать наиболее подходящий внутренний блок - настенный, кассетный, канальный или напольно-потолочный. Наружные и внутренние блоки могут быть разнесены на расстояние до 100 метров. Хладагент в мультизональной системе проходит по одному общему контуру, и каждый внутренний блок берёт столько холода (или тепла), сколько ему требуется для поддержания нужной температуры. Это, а также наличие инверторного компрессора, позволяют значительно снизить затраты электроэнергии. Срок службы мультизональных систем в 3-4 раза превышает срок службы других систем кондиционирования. Но и стоят они намного дороже.

----------


## Sanych

*ЦЕНТРАЛЬНЫЕ СИСТЕМЫ КОНДИЦИОНИРОВАНИЯ*
Обслуживают большие помещения или целые зданияОсновное оборудование сосредоточено в подсобном помещенииРаспределение обработанного воздуха по системе воздуховодовНевысокая цена при расчёте на 1 кв. метрСложность установки
Центральные системы кондиционирования обслуживают одно большое помещение, несколько зон такого помещения или много отдельных помещений. Их оборудование, требующее систематического обслуживания и ремонта, сосредоточено в одном месте, вне обслуживаемого помещения (как правило, в подсобном помещении, на техническом этаже и т.д.). Благодаря этому, при установке глушителей шума и должной звукоизоляции воздуховодов центральные системы кондиционирования позволяют достигнуть наиболее низкого уровня шума. При установке в больших помещениях цена центральных систем при расчёте на 1 кв. метр площади получается ниже, чем при установке большого количества бытовых кондиционеров. Но установка центральной системы кондиционирования требует сложных монтажно-строительных работ, что не всегда возможно при реконструкции уже существующих зданий.

Для охлаждения больших зданий часто применяется *Руф-топ* - крышный моноблок размером от большого телевизора до легкового автомобиля. Охлаждённый (или нагретый) воздух по системе воздуховодов расходится от него по помещениям.

При кондиционировании зданий с большим количеством помещений нередко используется система чиллеров-фанкойлов. *Чиллер* - это большая водоохлаждающая машина, подающая затем охлаждённую воду по системе трубопроводов в помещения, в каждом из которых установлен *фанкойл* - теплообменник с вентилятором и собственным пультом управления, позволяющим задать в каждом помещении нужную температуру. Система фанкойлов может быть также подключена к системе центрального отопления и в отопительный сезон служить для обогрева здания.

Для централизованной комплексной обработки воздуха (охлаждения или нагрева, вентиляции, увлажнения, очистки) в больших зданиях обычно устанавливается центральный кондиционер – мощный агрегат, собранный из различных модулей (вентиляционная установка, чиллер, фильтры для очистки воздуха и др.), состав которых подбирается специалистами в соответствии с требованиями заказчика.

----------


## Sanych

*ПРЕЦИЗИОННЫЙ КОНДИЦИОНЕР*
автономный кондиционер шкафного типаточность поддержания температуры: ±1°Сточность поддержания влажности: + 5% отн. вл.функционирование при температуре наружного воздуха: от +50°С до -60°Сприменяется для обеспечения безотказной и безаварийной работы сложного технологического оборудования




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





«Прецизионный» от английского слова «precision» - точный. *Прецизионный кондиционер* - это автономный кондиционер шкафного типа для точного поддержания параметров воздуха по температуре, относительной влажности, подвижности воздуха в обслуживаемом помещении.

Применение прецизионных систем на технологических объектах обусловлено необходимостью компенсации большого количества тепла, выделяемого от технологического оборудования, которое, в свою очередь, очень чувствительно даже к минимальным изменениям температуры и относительной влажности. Соответственно, чем больше температура в помещении отклоняется от оптимальной, тем меньше срок службы оборудования. Прецизионные системы позволяют поддерживать требуемые температурно-влажностные параметры воздуха в помещении.

Прецизионные кондиционеры необходимы для обеспечения безотказной и безаварийной работы оборудования в таких областях, как телефония (станции АТС, телекоммуникационные узлы, биллинговые центры), медицина (диагностические помещения, лаборатории), высокоточное производство (чистое производство в микроэлектронике, космической промышленности, фармацевтике), сектор информационных технологий (серверные помещения, аппаратные помещения, компьютерные залы, банки данных (Data Center)).

----------


## vova230

Спасибо за информацию. Очень главное своевременно. Уже наверное все системы раскуплены давно.

----------


## Sanych

Зато к следующему лету сразу готов будешь

----------


## vova230

Ага, я думаю прецизионный для меня как раз будет, а то я существо нежное, комфорт люблю.

----------


## Sanych

> применяется для обеспечения безотказной и безаварийной работы сложного технологического оборудования


Ну ты прям как "сложное технологическое оборудование"

----------


## vova230

Так чтоже сложнее моих мозгов может быть? Да и я сам очень даже уникальный, а главное ужасно скромный

----------


## Адмирал

да уж столько систем 
зато есть из чего выбрать

----------

